# Bartow County



## GATORS27 (Aug 19, 2013)

OK guys its a mth away from kick off. Lets see those pics of what you got this year. I know I have just checked my cameras and have lots of pics of does and young bucks nothing yet of any size. If you have pics or updates please post here and share. Also don't forget to be safe and hope everyone has a successful season.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 24, 2013)

Have not gotten a single pic of a deer yet. Not much sign of deer here this year.


----------



## chardin2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Gator- I have a picture of a 19 pointer.


----------



## Joe r (Nov 23, 2013)

chardin2 said:


> Gator- I have a picture of a 19 pointer.


WOW!!!! put it on


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is this Saturday December 7th and it will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can pick up your study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------

